# Adopting a Pigeon - Advice Please?



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

After a bit of searching I found this message board and it's been a great help. Here's my story...

My husband came across two birds on the side of a road that runs through a wooded area in southern New Jersey three weeks ago. He came home to fetch me and off we went with some towels and two cat carriers.

One bird appeared to be a white dove-type and the other...was...like nothing I've ever seen! I thought it was a chicken at first, it was the size of one anyway. We collected them into separate carriers and drove to the local wildlife refuge.

They took them both, and while leaving them a donation I was able to persuade the volunteer to allow me to call in a week to check on their situation, since there's a sign there asking people not to call to follow up on animals brought in there.

A week later I found they had euthanized the white dove immediately, and the other bird, which they said was a "fancy pigeon" was coming along. The refuge manager thought they both had been poisoned. How on earth they both came to be on the side of a road is beyond me.

The fancy pigeon was being warmed and tube fed, but appeared to have some neurological damage, as in a head tilt.

The refuge manager asked me if I was interested in adopting the fancy pigeon should it recover and of course I said yes, not knowing how the heck I was going to manage this with six cats. She told me she had two cats and two pet pigeons and filled me in on some details of how to keep a pigeon as a pet.

I've spent the last week scouring this message board and have gained a lot of knowledge but would still like some input from anyone with an opinion to offer. I'm having some regrets about the white pigeon/dove, since after reading some posts I see I could have opted to keep both birds and take them to an avian vet instead of the refuge, possibly with a different outcome for the poor white bird.

Here's my list of current questions:

1) The refuge manager didn't say whether either bird was banded. However, we had a discussion about the inadvisability of returning a lost racing pigeon to it's owner, since there were cases where the owner just killed the bird after having it returned to him. Not an option for me, since if that happened in front of me, I'd be raising my own bail money right now! But if "fancy pigeon" is banded, should I be trying to trace the owner? If the refuge manager cut off the band, then so be it.

2) I was advised that I should get a reptarium to house the bird. Good idea or bad idea? Right now my plan is to house him/her in a dog kennel in the basement, about 4 feet by 3 feet, and six feet tall, covered with wire on the top (since I had a cat in there previously). However, the basement is kind of dark and a wee bit chilly (55 degrees), so...

3) I have a dog cage that I can set up in a spare bedroom as an alternate, but not nearly as big as the kennel in the basement. It's the only room where I can keep the cats away. I don't know if the bird flies or not yet.

I've been checking out some pictures and I think Mr. Fancy Pigeon is an Indian Fantail. If I can figure out how to post a picture after I pick him/her up I will do so, so you guys can let me know for sure.

I've read here that pigeons make wonderful pets, but I want to do right by this creature and if this household isn't the best for him I want to do the right thing.

The refuge manager advised me about what to feed him/her (cracked corn, wild bird seed, game chow). She said they don't eat fruits or veggies but I've read here that they do?

I think that's enough questions for tonight. Thanks so much for any advice you all can offer. I will check back here tomorrow night. Please feel free to e-mail me also.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans and welcome to our group

That is quite an odd thing to find two different kind of pigeons on the side of the road and both that were poisoned I have no ideas how that came to be either.

I'm sorry to hear that the "dove" was euthanized, but please don't feel guilty, it might have been in very bad shape and this was for the best since poisoning can really do a number on the organs to the point of them being permanently damaged.

If this fancy pigeon is banded, it might be possible to trace the owner but it's not as easy usually as it is with racing pigeons. Some people don't even register the bands for fancy pigeons. If the band is traceable, you could always ask the owner what they would intend to do with the bird once it was returned to them...mentioning that you don't want the bird destroyed so if they intended that, you would rather keep the pigeon if it was ok with them.

How does the idea of a pet pigeon sound to you? Do you enjoy birds, are you very interested in them? You sound like a total animal lover but some people like cats, and others like dogs. So if you think you could and would want this bird, than it could be workable. What are you cats like...do they roam around outdoors, hunting and stalking other animals? Some cats are more trustworthy than others and only you would know this about yours. So think on this aspect and how a bird would fit into your household.

I don't think the basement is a good place to put a single pigeon. 1) because they tend to be dark and damp and 2) it would be lonely down there with no activity unless there is at your place. Upstairs in you spare bedroom would be much better even though the cage you would use would be smaller. They don't need a large cage really, just large enough for them to open their wings fully and stretch. Pigeons and all birds should be allowed free time outside of their cages to fly, walk around and just get some exercise. An hour a day is good but more is always better

Pigeons are mostly seed and grain eaters yes....a good quality pigeon mix would be best and there are many sources to buy them from in most areas. Cracked corn is not very good because of the possibility of it going mouldy. Some pigeons do enjoy veggies such as kale, lettuce, sprouts etc. It just takes some effort to introduce them and for the pigeons to accept them as a food source.


Hope this helps you with your questions and concerns


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you for rescuing the two birds and I'm so sorry the white one had to be put down. Brad has given you very good advice. I just want to add that fantails aren't good flyers because of their big tails, so they don't mind not having lots of room for flying. I don't know about the disposition of Indian fantails, but my American fantails and garden fantail are sweet, gentle birds. Your spare bedroom would be much better than the basement as pigeons are sun lovers, and the pigeon would benefit from your companionship. Many of us have or have had pigeons that lived in the house and became wonderful pets. Keep us posted!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Beans,

While my experience is more limited I can tell you that pigeons make terrific and loveable pets. There is nothing quite like them. I have had cats and dogs and I loved them all but my pigeon is like none of the above. Brad's advice is really good and to the point though, especially in regards to your cats behaviors and the issue of keeping a bird in the basement. I would ensure for the time being that you keep him in a cat proof cage while you assess the situation. Also, birds from my experience thrive on company. Being put in a basement would be both lonely and stressful for your bird and probably not that healthy either. As far as banding goes, my opinion is, no band, no owner.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for rescuing the two pigeons.

You have already been given excellent advice, so I'm just going to elaborate on the feeding advice.

Pigeons eat legumes, seeds, and grains, which can usually be found in a good pigeon mix. Here is an example of that. Pigeons thrive on the variety and that is why it is specifically called a "pigeon mix"

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Pigeons do like snacks like raw spanish peanuts, unsalted. They like leaf vegies like spinach, curly kale, and other lettuces, but the kale is most nutritious.

Thank you for considering keeping this little survivor as a pet, they do make great pets.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Found Fancy Pigeon*

Hello All!

Thanks so much for all the prompt responses. I'll try and touch on some of them...

Yes, I'm a true animal lover...I'd be an active animal rights activist if I could afford to get arrested now and then! (Just kidding). I have had as many as six dogs in the past...whippets and a greyhound. They all passed on of old age and next thing I knew I had cats. All my cats were rescued, pretty much "falling into my lap" just like Mr. Fancy Pigeon has apparently done.

So nobody likes the basement idea. Hmmmmmmmm. What about purchasing this reptarium that was recommended to me? It seems it would be better than the dog cage; I found a 100 gallon one for less than $100. Does anyone keep pet pigeons in one of these?

Shame I already bought a 50 pound bag of cracked corn! Ouch! Well, I'll try and feed it quickly, or the backyard birds will enjoy it before it goes mouldy.

My cats...well, they are all indoor. Never go out. None are declawed (of course). I don't believe I could trust any of them around a loose bird. And if I erect the dog crate in the spare room, I would close the door. I don't know how inquisitive the cats might turn out to be. We'll have to play that one by ear. I forgot to mention that I have two pet birds; two parrots. A yellow naped amazon and a Senegal. Unfortunately, they get short shrift due to the cat presence; I don't get to let them out much at all. But they are in very nice cages and get as much attention as I can afford them. So I'm somewhat familiar with birds in this regard.

If anyone who is keeping fancies as pets would like to share more stories with me, I'd love it.

Thanks again. I'll check back later. You guys are great.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Beans, welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry the white pigeon had to be euthanized but the fact that the wildlife people are working very hard to save the fantail and the lady herself has pigeons indicates to me that they don't PTS birds unnecessarily.

I'm going to join the others in advising you not to put the fantail in the basement. All pigeons, whether feral or fancy, need to be around people. I also would not put it in the reptarium. They are solid glass and she wouldn't be able to socialize as much as she will in a regular cage. They need something they can see out of and hear the noises around them. It helps them become more used to their surroundings.  The fantail may initially have some lingering neurological problems so a smaller cage would probably be better for her right now.

Make sure you keep her isolated from your parrots for at least 6-8 weeks. This is a policy we follow with every new rescue we get in.

It is wonderful to read of yet another person who cares enough to rescue two of these great birds. 

Maggie

I just wanted to add that there are basements - and then basements. Pigeonpal 2002 (Brad) has the Taj Mahal of basements for his 4 beautiful runts. You can check out some of his posts showing his set-up. It is simply marvelous.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't advise keeping a pigeon in a reptarium because they need ventilation. An good sized old kennel would suffice for now, especially if the bird is still suffering some neurological symptoms. 

Do find your new friend some proper pigeon mix and grit made especially for pigeons. Both are available at feed stores. If you don't have any feed stores in your area, see if you can find dove mix in a pet store. Safflower seed is a great treat and adds protein. 

If you can't find pigeon supplies in your area, try these pigeon supply houses:

Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

Did the wildlife center tell you what type of poison they think the pigeon got into or how they are treating it? I have a roller that got lost and somehow ingested organophosphates a couple years ago. He was having seizures when we found him and we didn't think he would survive, but our vet pulled him through by treating him with atropine. She warned us he might not make a full recovery, but he did. Today you would never know he nearly died. Pigeons are amazing birds and they have a strong will to live. I hope your fantail will make a full recovery. But even if he doesn't, he can still have some quality of life with your loving care.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Beans and welcome to our delightful pigeon forum.

It looks as if you too have been "biten" by a pigeon. It seems like as soon as one enters your life for whatever reason, it is hard to just ignor them. It appears as though this was meant to be!

You have been offered some very good advice. I hope that when you have the opportunity that you explore the many wonderful threads that are filled not only with valuable resources, but great stories and pictures as well. 

I am in the process of adopting an Indian Fantal. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a link about Indian Fantails that member JGregg provided me with recently:

http://www.pueblozoo.org/archives/jun03/feature.htm


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Beans,
I have two cats and a whippet. I also have 3 pigeons and a crazy bunch of button quail, all in the house at this time. The butt-butts are in a big enclosure,the pigeons in a big cage. The button quail only get out if there's a jail break, the pigeons I let out at least once a day. My dog and the cats know it's a "hands off situation" and the birds are only out with strict supervision. The old cat has no interest in the critters at all, the younger cat has learned that wing slaps hurt, and she will watch birds briefly then head off to where the action is safer. You really could go with a big cage, just secure doors so your cats can't lift them, and make sure bars of cage are too close for inserted paws. Then carry a spray bottle with water around and if the cats get too inquisitive, then "squirt".
Daryl


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

About the Pigeon mix. I have looked but have not been able to find large economical sacks of pigeon mix. As a comparison, I found that 10 pounds of specialized pigeon mix cost about the same as 40 pounds of wild bird seed. The problem with wild bird seed is that your pigeon will probably reject at least a third of it. Pigeons just won't recognize some seeds as food in my experience. So what I buy is wild bird mix and let the pigeons sort out what is good and what is not. The rest gets turfed but the savings are worth it. Fourty pounds cost only 10-11 dollars Can (8-9 US).

Cameron


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks to everyone for the responses. Picking up Mr. Fancy Pigeon tomorrow afternoon and I will know more.

The reptariums I am referring to are not glass. They appear to be made of a tight black mesh material...apparently it's for keeping snakes and reptiles and such. Refuge lady says it's the best for keeping pigeons?

She didn't elaborate on the type of poison she thought it might be. I will ask.

I'll scout around the board here for pictures of Brad's basement. I'd love to see it!

I'll have to look around for the grit also. Would this be something Petsmart might have? For any type of bird? Or is it specialized for pigeons?

I won't be letting the new bird near the parrots at all. He/she will be in a totally different room. And I won't be letting the cats near the cage at all...at least not for awhile.

In the spring, would this bird be allowed outside? What do I need to keep him outside for a period of time? Will he fly away? What type of set ups do you all have if you keep your birds outside? 

I really appreciate all the replies. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

I know the kind of reptarium you are talking about now! I used to know someone who had one and it just might work for keeping the pigeon. They are quite large too, or some of them are. As Birdmom mentioned though, you might want to keep the pigeon in a smaller dog or cat crate for the meantime in case it's having difficulties with co-ordination or having seizures. You will know more when you pick up the bird and see how it is.

Yes, I do keep my pigeons in the basement but I have 4 pigeons who keep themselves busy during the times I'm not around. They have an entire room to themselves that is 16' X 12'. My basement isn't totally underground and there are two fairly large windows in the room with southern exposure to allow a good bit of sun to enter. Also, the room is raised off the concrete floor, there is full spectrum lights, there is a radio in there for sound stimulation, heating ducts to keep things less damp and there is also an air purifier in there to clean and circulate the air. If you want, I'll post some pictures tomorrow.

As for the grit, pigeons need a medium sized grit and usually the grits at petstores are designed for the smaller birds like budgies, finches, cockatiels etc. Proper pigeon grits can be bought at any of the pigeon supply stores. Where do you live? If you look in your local yellow pages and search for farm and feed stores, you should be able to find one in your area that sells both pigeon mixes and grits.

If you choose to take the pigeon outdoors in the summer, it would be advisable that bird be in a pen to prevent any mishaps. The fresh air and direct sunlight would be appreciated for sure. As was mentioned, fantails are not very good fliers but they can fly somewhat. 

Good luck and keep us updated when you get the pigeon and if you need help posting pictures, let me know


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You definitely don't want to free-fly a fantail because they don't fly well and would be easy pickings for hawks. But if you can build some type of outdoor enclosure (even just for during the day) your pigeon would appreciate fresh air and sunshine during nice weather.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beans142 said:


> ...The reptariums I am referring to are not glass. They appear to be made of a tight black mesh material...


The reptarium would be nice an airy and would allow for sun baths, which your pigeon would like. My only concern would be that a cat could claw through the mesh material. For now, the dog kennel is probably best. Eventually, you might consider constructing a larger area out of 1/4" hardware cloth. Congratulations on your new pet!


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Introducing Sephora!*

I tried for an hour to insert an image here but had no luck. Help!!

My husband named her Sephora, which is Hebrew for beautiful bird. I had preferred a few other names, but you know...

Brought her home this afternoon and she's in the dog cage. She attacked a bowl of pigeon mix and grit so she must be feeling OK! If she turns out to be a he, hope she doesn't mind that Sephora is a female name.

I took a couple pictures and would like to insert them if someone can help me.

I put a small box lined with towels into the cage, but she wasn't sleeping in it when I looked. I'd love to post a picture so you guys can tell me if she's indeed an indian fantail or not. I'm keeping the bedroom door closed so the cats can't go in there for the time being.

Thanks for all your help. Anyone still wanting to share fantail stories, I'm all ears!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Post another reply to this thread and then go to the very bottom and click on Manage Attachments .. click on browse and find the ones you want and follow the instructions to upload them .. the pics do need to be a fairly small size. If you need more help then post back again or just send the pics to any of the moderators, and we will get them posted for you.

Do see my FanFan .. fantail in another thread tonight!

Terry


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Picture?*

Still trying to show you Sephora...

OK I still can't figure it out. I uploaded it and it's showing as an attachment but how do I get it over here?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

When you clicked on manage attachments, did you browse to your picture file? After you find it, click ok and upload, then close that window and submit your post


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*One More Try...*

Thanks everyone. One more try...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Beans, it worked!!!

Beautiful Fantail!!! I'm not sure if it's an indian fantail but it is a very nice looking pigeon. Others will be able to identify it though I'm sure. 

Way to go


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Way to go on your success of posting Sephora's picture. 
What a beautiful bird.  

Cindy


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sephora*

Thanks for your help, one and all.

She's holding her tail kind of down here. It really does stand up at other times. I'll try to get a better picture in the next couple of days. The feathers on her feet are really long.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what a beautiful bird.
He is so lucky ot have a great loving home.
Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sephora*

A couple of quick questions.

She's pretty afraid of us. Is that normal? I haven't tried to pick her up, but she scrambles around the cage trying to get away from me while I'm changing her paper.

Also, I put a towel lined box in the cage which she ignored. I turned the box upside down so she can use it as sort of a roosting place, about 2 inches above the cage bottom. Would this be better?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

Yes, this is completely normal for her to be skittish and wary of you. She's in a new home, new surroundings, and it'll take a few days for her to settle in. Did they mention at the centre if she was tame with them at all? It depends on a lot of things too like how her previous owner treated her and whether the person spent a lot of time interacting with their pigeons. 

In these first few days just be quiet around her, just doing the basics like changing the paper and replenishing food and water. Watch from a distance and talk to her softly and she'll get used to you and if you spend the proper time with her

A brick is a good perch for her...you could use two one on top of the other. Another idea would be to slide a piece of 2" x 1" wood in between the bars for a perch, set not too high.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

If you can find one that will fit your needs, natural tree branches make wonderful perches.  

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sephora is beautiful--love the name. The muffed feet indicate your pigeon is an Indian fantail, as American fans are clean-legged. I couldn't quite tell from the picture, but it looks like Sephora has a little crest, also an Indian fantail trait. It's normal for her to be a little nervous around you. She should calm down in time with only you for company. It may take awhile, but I'm sure she'll come around. How is she doing recovery-wise? She looks good in the photo.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! What a beauty!

Here is a thread on pet pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

Sorry, and not to go against Cindy's recommendations on the natural tree branches, but I wouldn't advise it. Not unless you can get a one to jam nice and tight between the bars and of a good thickness with rough bark. 

The reasons: if it's too narrow it'll be uncomfortable for the pigeon to perch on, indian fantails are quite large pigeons, as well if it's too narrow or smooth, it could spin and rotate and cause the pigeon to loose it's grip and fall to the bottom. Also, pigeons have very weak feet and they aren't capable of grasping on tightly to round perches.

Pigeons like flat surfaces to perch on really, and something with texture (like the bricks) are good to help wear down their nails. Pigeons aren't perching birds or even like parrots and really don't perch in trees unless the branches are very thick and ledge-like. The very few times I've seen pigeons in trees, they had alighted in huge oak trees with massively thick branches that are 6"-1' foot in diameter. Not too much folliage or small branches to impede their flying and settling into those.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sephora*

I will try to post another photo; I'm not sure why that one wasn't very clear. 

I did put a brick in there (read about doing that here somewhere) and she is perching on it now. She ignored the box with towels so I turned it upside down so as to be sort of a flat perch and will see if she uses that. Also I will see if a 2 x 1 will fit thru the bars.

I'm not sure what the extent of her illness/poisoning actually was. She really seems fine now. I don't see anything out of the ordinary? She ate in front of us the first day.

Still not sure about the shivering? Nervous? It's not really cold in that room, it's about 66-67 degrees. We keep our house at 68 and that room will be a tad colder since I have to leave the door closed. The cats are parked outside the closed door.

I will follow all this great advice and keep you posted. Thanks again!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A beautiful name for a beautiful pigeon!! I hope all goes well and you have many happy years together!

I, too, will enjoy more pictures...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

By shivering do you mean the quivering of her neck? If so, this is normal in fantails and a few other breeds. It's call "zittering." The bird's head and neck shake and quiver, especially when it is nervous or excited. 

Pigeons can take very cold temps, so 68 degrees is fine. You want to avoid drafts, as with other birds, but that shouldn't be an issue in your house.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beans142 said:


> ...I will see if a 2 x 1 will fit thru the bars...


If you have small clamps that fit through the bars, that can be used to stablize the 2x1.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Beans,

About the "shivering". My bird who is still young and quite healthy does a sort of "quivering", "shivering' thing that is not related to the cold at all but to what is going on at the time. I don't actually know if it is excitement or a type of fear response. He sometimes does it when all I have done is to look at him and no more. It is puzzling to me too to tell you the truth. 

On the other hand if your bird is actuallly seen to be shivering as from cold you may want to get the heating pad going. Room temperature is not enough for a sick bird. They run at a higher temp than us people so try to bear that in mind as you make your observations. 

About the Pigeon-mix I mentioned in a past post....I have been thinking about this quite a bit since I posted it and have been really bothered about my own comments. I don't think I am sure anymore that "Wild bird seed" mix is really adequate for pigeons even where they select out what they like and discard the rest. So if I can retract my comments there I would appreciate that. Please do consider buying Pigeon-mix which has been properly formulated for pigeons. It may be more costly but what's a few cents a day extra anyway when it comes to the health of your bird and your peace of mind.

By the way, I love that name Sephora. I had a cat many years ago that I named Habibi and he was the nicest cat I ever had. It is Hebrew for "my sweetie". approximately.

Cameron


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Cameron, thank you for your comments about the wild bird seed. If you mean the inexpesive type one can buy in bulk at grocery and other stores then yes, it's probably inadequate for pigeons because the protein content is too low. Some wild bird seed is as low as 10% protein. I feed my pigeons a pigeon mix that contains 16% protein and they do very well on it. Pigeons should have at least a 14% protein mix.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons need a good variety of quality sources of protein from seeds, legumes, and cereals.

However it is not as much quantity, rather quality of protein they require from a good pigeon mix.

Pigeons require only 7 to 10 %(or less) protein in winter, to replace dead body cells. Carbohydrates and fat, like from corn,are more important in the rest period to provide warmth during the colder nights. During molting season they require 10 to 11% protein content in their diet. In breeding season they require 12 to 15 % during breeding season but not too much more. It was thought at one time that pigeons should have 20% protein in the diet, but that is way to much, and can cause gout and other disavilities. Of course, these percentages would be adjusted for very active pigeons.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pigeon Food*

I bought Sephora a pigeon mix from the feed store, but for my first purchase I only got the economy mix. They had racing, performance, breeding and economy, so I didn't know where "pet pigeon" fit in there.

However, I bought separately some raw unsalted peanuts and also a cardinal mix which is just small black oil sunflower and safflower, which I add to the pigeon mix.

I figured this would hold her until I get to the natural grocery store where I intend to purchase small amounts of lots of the other things mentioned, like millet, milo, brown rice, etc. etc. I have about a dozen other things on a list that I intended to get today, but we had the small matter of a blizzard here in New Jersey, so I'm postponed until Thursday for the grocery store trip.

I took more photos today which I'll post one or two of later tonight. 

She doesn't appear ill in any way, so I think the shivering was really just head movements. She does them when I speak to her, which I'm trying to get into the room and do a couple times a day. Just baby talk, but she seems to respond to it. She does pigeon-type bobbing of her head, and a sort of twittering movement of her head.

Do they like to be handled at all? She doesn't seem to want any part of it. I tried to just pet her but she scrambles out of the way. What exactly do they enjoy from us, their caretakers? Of course, I'm sure she'd say that our just keeping the cats on the OTHER side of her door is enough!

I let her out of the cage today for the first time. She parked herself on top of a teddy bear on the daybed that's in the room and christened it. Did I mention that what I read here about lots of poops is very accurate?  

Anyhow, right before I was going to put her back into the cage, my husband said "I wonder if she can fly?" As if on command, at that moment she took wing...straight up to the ceiling, fluttered there a second or two and alighted on top of the entertainment center. I had to climb up there to retreive her. At least I got the answer to the flying question!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Beans142 said:


> She doesn't appear ill in any way, so I think the shivering was really just head movements. She does them when I speak to her, Just baby talk, but she seems to respond to it. She does pigeon-type bobbing of her head, and a sort of twittering movement of her head.
> 
> Do they like to be handled at all? She doesn't seem to want any part of it. I tried to just pet her but she scrambles out of the way. What exactly do they enjoy from us, their caretakers? Of course, I'm sure she'd say that our just keeping the cats on the OTHER side of her door is enough!


Hi Beans, 

Thanks for your update, sounds like everything is going as expected at this early stage of her becoming acclimated to your home.

I know the head twitching you're talking about. I've seen it in my own birds and I'm not really sure what causes this. I think certain sounds might irritate them but I'm not sure. I've noticed when I talk to my two tame ones, they will sometimes shake their heads as well. Another time they will shake their heads in this manner (and this is funny) is when I go to wipe up a poop and they are nearby to see this. I wipe up the poop with a tissue, they look at the goop and shake their heads as if saying..."eww, get that away from me", LOL. It's really funny and they do this quite often when I'm wiping up around them

As for Sephora being scared still, this is normal, it's gonna take some time for her to trust you. Patience and persistance is important. Stick to a routine with feeding, cleaning the cage and talking to her etc. Pigeons and all birds love routine in their lives and they just need to feel safe around us. You're doing fine though but just be patient You can try to get her to eat out of your hand and this will help bond her to you but it's probably too early to get her to do this yet.

Keep us posted with your updates and we're looking forward to more pictures when you can


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*More Sephora Pictures*

A couple of better pictures, taken while I was snowed in on Sunday...


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*One More Picture*

A different view, perched on the pink teddy bear she...christened!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

She's so beautiful Thanks for the new pictures and they are much clearer, brighter and easy to see She looks somewhat relaxed, maybe it's because she "Christened" the stuffed toy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beans, Sephora is one beautiful bird. I know you will enjoy her a lot.




Brad, love your new avatar.


Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, love your new avatar.
> 
> 
> Maggie



Thanks Maggie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She is a real beauty and I'm so happy to hear she is well and able to fly. It may take a long time for her to warm up to you, but without other pigeons for company she probably will because pigeons are social. However some never really like to be touched. Even some of my tame pigeons dislike being handled, though they will land on me. Others let me cuddle them and scratch their heads, but they are all birds I raised, so they've known me from birth.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pigeon Company*

This issue of Sephora being alone now has me concerned. Is this a proper existence for her? Do pigeons truly need other pigeons for company and if so, how will being alone affect her? Maybe the kindest thing for me to do for her is search for another home where she will have the company of other fancy pigeons? I want to do what's best for her. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sephora is sure a beautiful girl, I had to take another look. She looks so happy and comfortable with you. 

My thoughts are that many single pigeons adapt well as long as the caregive spends some time with them. It doesn't take much really. 

When I am at the computer, I bring the cage over sometimes and he is entertained just watching me peck away. Doing chores, or just watching tv...keep her in the same room where there is activity going on. Of course, you want to talk to her and interact with her some. 

My 1st pigeon Tooter was a single pet for almost 2 years and I am postive he was happy. It really doesn't take much time...a little quality time is important though. 

I hope you think this through, and please don't make a decision you might regret.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi there again Beans,

I know what Victor means about a bird being OK to live with human company alone. I also had a single bird and he seemed OK but I never felt he was developing properly with my company alone. Especially as I have to be out of the house a lot. My own philosophy is that birds of a feather flock together. All species seek out the company of their own kind first and that is what they are born and meant to do. 

I always felt my bird was terribly lonely with me as his only company. I can coo along with him, but really, what the heck am I saying! So to answer your question I think it would be a real of act of kindness on your part to get your bird a mate. It might take a few tries to find one of the opposite sex but I think you will know by how the two act with each other. Maybe one of the experts will have suggestions on how to mate up pairs.

So why not keep your bird and have a mate for him too. Two is not much more work than one anyway and you will be rewarded with having a happy pair. One day you might even have the joy of pigeon parenthood to go with that beautiful bird of yours. Sephora really is a good looking bird I must say.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My situation is different than most. I have a "single" pigeon home, actually a l bdrm apartment. That makes for limited space. I found Mr. Squeaks when he was only about a month old. He had a badly broken wing and, due to surgery, will never fly. He grew up with my 4 cats and me. Until his wing healed completely, he would growl, bite and wing slap me. Once healed, I became his "mate." While I wish I could get a mate for him, the cats know Squeaks and I don't want to rock the boat. Don't know IF another pigeon would adjust to my cats and vice versa. 

I have also read on the site, that even "people" pigeons change once they have their own mate. If you have the room and would like a mate for Sephora, go for it. Just make sure she's a "she" and he's a "he."  

Best of luck. Sephora is a beautiful pij and deserves a mate worthy of her!


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sephora*

Thanks for the thoughts, folks. I didn't mean to make it sound like I was ready to ship her off somewhere; I realized that what I said could have been interpreted that way. I made this commitment and I intend to honor it.

However, I'm not really looking to get a "mate" for her. I don't want any itty bitty pigeons! I'm into "rescue", whether it be the cats or some other species. We took in Sephora because my husband stumbled across her and I have this thing about karma and whatnot. I figure if not my home, then whose?

I don't know if Sephora is a female. I think if a trip to the vet is ever in order I can find out then. Then I must change her name!  

The cage she is in will only accommodate one bird. I don't have any kind of outside aviary; not that I can't look into having one in the future, but for now, I barely have the room for this one adopted creature. The cats are NOT allowed in the room; I don't want to spook her. 

For now, I'll try and spend as much time as possible with her. Tough with a full time job, but I leave the TV on during the day.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

You've been given some good advice here by the other members and it's really up to you what you think is best. You sound like a very compassionate and caring person who is happy to provide a home for any unlucky or left behind animal.

I think that you have a few options here really. You mentioned that you have two parrots as well. Where do you keep them in your house? Perhaps down the road and when the health of Sephora is confirmed, you could either place your parrot cages in the room with Sephora, or you could place Sephora's cage near to the parrots. Even though they are different species, it will give the pigeon a feeling of being in the "land of the living" Most single pet birds (of any species) like to be around the action of the household where there is activity, sounds and visual stimulation. Maybe you could turn your extra bedroom into your "bird" room If that is not a workable plan and if you decided to put Sephora's cage close to the parrots, how do your cats respond to the parrots...do they sit around stalking or trying to harrass them? 

The mate idea, which has been mentioned already, could be workable for you. I know you said you don't want them breeding but you could prevent this by replacing the eggs with dummies. If you were to ascertain Sephora's sex, you might come across another pigeon of the opposite sex down the road and you could adopt it. Hey, you NEVER know you could be the next pigeon "magnet" to our forum

I do agree though with some of the others that pigeons need to be either with a mate, around others of their kind or have a good spot in the house where there is activity and/or someone to spend time with them fairly regularly. Think about some of these ideas and it's still too early anyway to make a decision because you're still settling her in and she is still becoming acquainted with you


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sephora*

Thanks, Brad.

Would another pigeon HAVE to be the opposite sex? Is that the way it is with pigeons?

All my cats are spayed/neutered; I don't like the idea of a pigeon pairing that would produce eggs at all, even with your advice to replace eggs with dummies. If Sephora is a female, would there be a fight with another female?

The bird cages are out in the open, in the computer room. The cats leave then alone 99% of the time, but the cages are NOT on the floor, they are raised up, the base is on rollers. Sephora is in a cage on the ground, since it's a pretty big dog crate. I would not trust the cats with a cage on the floor.

But you are right; I've got plenty of time to see how this goes. She's got the television on during the day at least. Today, I took her out and put my arm in front of her, like you would with a parrot, and pressed up on her chest and she went on my arm. She looked puzzled/anxious, and did a LOT of the head bobbing and such, but she stayed there for about five minutes. I'd love to spend more time with her eventually, but this household is crazy busy and I barely have time for myself.

I guess it's not out of the question to think about moving her cage into the computer room at some point, possibly putting it on a table? I'll mull that over.

I was considering going to the local feed store where I got the pigeon feed and asking them if they know anyone who comes in for pigeon food. Thus, I thought I could get a contact with someone in the area who might be raising them or keeping them, and who might know where this bird came from? Does that sound OK?

Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Basically, this is how it would play out........2 cocks will probably fight, 2 hens probably WON'T fight, but both of them would lay eggs, (2 hens will mate up), and 1 hen and 1 cock would mate up eventually and you would still have eggs, only these would be fertile, so if you don't want babies, dummy eggs is the other choice. So if you keep just the one pigeon, with some attention it will be fine. BUT.....if you have a hen, she will probably "fall in love with you!" and still lay eggs. Lets face it, girl pigeons can be egg machines!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Asking at the feed store is a great idea. People who have pigeons usually have extras, believe me, because they are very prolific.  Your pij would be happiest with a pigeon companion, though some do become attached to their owners. It's less likely to happen with an adult bird than with a baby that imprints on you. Since you don't know Sephora's sex for sure, you could get a hen. That way if Sephora turns out to be male, you'll have a pair and if she is a hen, the two girls should get along okay and may even pair up. That's not uncommon for hens when there are no cock birds around. Either way you'll have eggs, though. But pigeon birth control is easy; you just replace the eggs as soon as they are laid with dummy eggs.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Dummy Eggs?*

When you all have time, can you fill me in on this dummy egg thing?

I am shocked to learn that Sephora might lay eggs all by herself! What the heck?

Would another pigeon have to be an indian fantail like she is? I'm assume I would need a bigger cage then and that would be a problem. She's a pretty big bird.

I have two bricks in the cage that she does roost on, but I'm having no luck with finding wood slats to fit between the cage bars to make any kind of platform/perch. I had an upside down box in there, about 2-3 inches high, figuring it would be a perfect perch, but she didn't use it. Do you all have perches and whatnot inside the cages for your birds? Or do you all keep them in aviaries? I'd love to see some pictures of how everyone keeps their birds.

If I find anyone around here that raises pigeons, I was thinking that they might provide a better home for her. I'm going to continue to investigate that, but with an eye on keeping her if nothing pans out.

Does anyone know if they sell the purgrain brand pigeon mix anywhere in New Jersey? I e-mailed the company but got no response. The mix I bought is kind of...lame. I went out today and bought sesame seeds, lentils, flax seeds, barley, millet and brown rice. I'm anxious to see if she eats any of it. She "flings" the corn out of her bowl...glad I didn't buy a big bag of corn separately! 

Thanks everyone.  Here's a picture of her cage...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Beans


Dummy eggs are simply wooden or plastic eggs you would replace Sephora's with. The wooden ones work better though because they have some weight to them. If Sephora layed eggs on her own, you wouldn't need to replace them as they'd be infertile. If (down the road) you got a male mate for her, you would then replace her own eggs with the wooden ones. You would replace each of the two eggs as soon as each is layed with the dummies. She and her mate would then sit on them as though they were real for about 3 weeks or so and then eventually abandon them.

If you did get another pigeon for Sephora, it doesn't have to be a fantail but preferably female either way. There are many breeds of domestic pigeons but it would be best to get a bird of similar size to her. As lovebirds mentioned, 2 females will generally get along and might even pair up whereas it's not as likely that 2 males would. So, if Sephora turns out to be a male, then getting a female is the best either way.

The bricks in her pen are good, it's just so that she has a higher roosting spot then just sitting on the bottom of the cage. Pigeons, like most birds, prefer to be up higher and have a "birds-eye" view of their surroundings. If it's possible for you and if I may suggest...maybe you could place her cage on a coffee table, dresser or something up higher than just sitting on the floor. This will make her feel more at ease and secure if she can see things from above. Her cage is a good size

We have some members from New Jersey so hopefully one of them will be able to address your question about the puregrain pigeon mix. Pigeons are fussy eaters at times. It depends on what she was used to before and whats she's accustomed to eating. Getting them to eat all their seeds is not always easy but possible. They should have a varied diet of seeds, legumes and also be provided with an avian vitamin/mineral supplement when kept indoors especially. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beans142 said:


> When you all have time, can you fill me in on this dummy egg thing?
> 
> I am shocked to learn that Sephora might lay eggs all by herself! What the heck?
> 
> ...




It looks like in the picture, she's laying over on one wing. If that's not a sign of contentment................she looks pretty happy and at ease to me. She's also very pretty by the way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sephora's seed bowl looks quite full.

Another thing I learned the hard way with Mr. Squeaks. I would fill his seed container half full = LOTS of seeds! What happened? Squeaks threw seeds all over the place and, of course, would be quite picky about which ones he wanted! 

Some site members recommeded giving only about a TABLESPOON maybe twice a day. VOILA! Less seeds thrown and he eats more variety! PLUS, I know about how much he eats...

I also only fill his water container (ceramic) about half full because he would enjoy throwing water around too! His water is changed every day and I use Purified. We have very hard water and the Purified prevents "deposits." Hope this helps...personally, I prefer the clay feeders and ceramic for water and grit. There's just something about plastic that I don't like...


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I like your idea about asking for help at the feed store. I will bet you can get good leads there. Myself, I called around to the local Avian vets in order to find out if anyone else was keeping pigeons locally. That works too.

Cameron


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I love the idea of calling the local avian vet. I can do that this week, as there is one main one in this area. I will try them and also the Agway. It just seems to me that I've made no attempt at all to see if this is someone's bird who might be missing it. 

I intend to get some small ceramic bowls to replace the plastic ones. We feel the same about the cats, too. Plastic is not the substance of choice for dishes. We use stainless or ceramic for the cats because they can be sterilized in the hot water and/or dishwasher. 

I will inform hubby (the feeding master) about keeping less food in the bowl. Sephora is certainly a "winger" of seeds; I find them all about the room. One thing she wings out of the bowl all the time is the corn. Guess there's no mistaking that she doesn't like it.

We had a minor "incident" a couple days ago. I had put her into the master bathroom (BIG room, lots of sun coming in) and closed the door while I vacuumed her bedroom and changed the cage paper.

One of the cats parked himself outside the door. I shooed him away, then brought my mom over to the bathroom door so she could peek in and see Sephora (who had perched on top of the cat litter box). Well as careful as I usually am, I was a split second too slow to see the aforementioned cat whiz past my legs and into the bathroom! He shot straight for Sephora, as I was diving after him to try and grab a tail or some part of him and slow him down.

Sephora just lifted off in flight and alighted on top of the shower stall door bar. I'm sure she was panicked, but truly it seemed she just calmly got out of the way and up to safety. I was able to grab the cat, who was probably just as panicked as the rest of us at this point with me grabbing after him.

So all was well. But at least I know I have one cat who probably would not be afraid of a bird her size. But truly, I don't know how it would have played out eventually, since Sephora is just about the same size as the cat!!!! And she has her flight ability to take her out of harm's way, at least initially.

This week I will contact the Agway and the avian vet. I put a fourth bowl in her cage that included sesame seeds, flax seeds, barley, brown rice, lentils and soybeans. She didn't touch it the first two days, but this morning it looked like she had picked through it. Still need to see which of those seeds she prefers, if any.

Thanks once again for all the support and advice.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*What The...?????????*

I hope someone sees this thread entry; not sure if anyone is still looking at it since there were no responses to my last post...but this is WEIRD!!!!

I haven't read anywhere about whether pigeons make any kind of sound. (Or I just missed it?). Today Sephora was put in the master bathroom for awhile while her room was vacuumed.

She flew off the shower door bar and landed on the vanity in front of the mirror. Immediately she began making the weirdest noises!!!! Somewhere between a gurgle and a growl? Very loud!!! Also, she began pacing back and forth in front of the mirror and her neck and head feathers fluffed WAY up. It wasn't like any pigeon cooing sound that I've ever heard.

Took hubby and I a second to realize she was seeing her image in the mirror and responding, obviously. But...what does this mean? She continued to make the noise for quite a long time, very loudly. She also kept putting her head way back into her neck feathers, kind of like a snake ready to strike.

What the heck was this? Mating behavior? Is Sephora a "he"?

Any info would, once again, be appreciated!!

Also, I called the local avian vet and left my phone number and some brief info on where Sephora was found and when, but no description. If anyone calls me I want to make sure they are the owner by being able to identify her.

Also put up a flyer at the local grain/feed store. They were happy to help.

So, what's with the strutting, growling, gurgling at the mirror???


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*New Picture of Sephora*

Here's a picture of her in the master bathroom


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Ready For My Close Up, Mr. Demille!!*

A head shot...


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't feel hurt Beans about not getting a response. There have been some bird emergencies lately that have the Moderators and others occupied. In the meantime, while you are waiting for a reply why not go to the "Introducing Roscoe" thread and vote and your favourite candidate for who is sending the bird to Victor. Maybe send him a post too. He loves to hear from new people. Someone will answer your questions shortly I'm sure.

Birds and mirrors are quite a combination though. Mine went crazy attacking it the first time he saw himself. And yes, he is a boy! My girl saw herself too but no response. She already knew she was beautiful. She is a cutie!

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Beans,

You must have posted at the same time as me so I did not see your photo before I got my comments out. That is one of the best pigeon shots I think I have ever seen. Absolutely beautiful. It verges on abstract art with how the light hits the feathers. Very nice. 

If the gurgling and cooing sounds are what I think they are then your bird is probably on the mend and feeling better. Well enough to want to protect territory from that other bad-pigeon in the mirror. My guess is she's a he but my experience is limited. Best wait for a more professional opinion.

Cameron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Beans142 said:


> I haven't read anywhere about whether pigeons make any kind of sound. (Or I just missed it?). .
> She flew off the shower door bar and landed on the vanity in front of the mirror.
> *Immediately she began making the weirdest noises!!!! Somewhere between a gurgle and a growl? Very loud!!! Also, she began pacing back and forth in front of the mirror and her neck and head feathers fluffed WAY up*. It wasn't like any pigeon cooing sound that I've ever heard.
> 
> ...


Hello Beans & Welcome to the wonderful world of the male pigeon.  

It does sound like Sephora is most likely a male by your description of the behavior. 

Generally females are more quite. They like to perch, look pretty & watch the males flirt about.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beans, hi. The head shot is one of the most beautiful I've seen. What a gorgeous bird.

Methinks you'll have to change his name  since it sounds like you have a little boy. Pigeons are very vocal, particularly the males. Females also make sounds but they are softer. Males love to strut their stuff and that is what Sephora was doing in front of the mirror.

Good luck to you

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know how that happened, that you got no responses to your last posts. I am sorry about that. Somehow I missed them.

Anyway, seems like everyone seems to agree you have a boy. 
Only one of my boys seems to love to look at himself, he knows in the mirrow is his image and he does a lot of preening in front of it. He knows he is gorgeous. And of course that is my Tiny.

Sorry, I got sidetracked, Sephora is very handsome, great pics.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry I must have missed your last post. From what you say, your Sephora is a cock-bird. That growling and cooing is a boy-thing. He sure is gorgeous--love the head shot.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thank You All*

Thanks so much for the answers. Sounds like there's no mistake that Sephora is a boy. I'll tell you, those sounds were so loud and fascinating for us. And the way "he" paced in front of that mirror, back and forth, vocalizing like that.

Even when he flew back to the top of the shower, he continued to vocalize like that. I have to admit I was a little worried at first...wasn't sure what the heck it meant.  My parrots do make sounds, but they aren't anything like that. The yellow nape just screams, morning and evening, like he would if he were still in the jungle, so I'm told.

So, we know Sephora's sex. I'm undecided about changing the name. Maybe it will just be Mr. Sephora for now! Thanks again. 

I tried to visit the Roscoe thread as suggested, but I'm not "up" on what's happening over there and couldn't follow it. So I couldn't vote in that poll since I didn't know what was meant by it!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

I too somehow missed your post(s) from the other day. In any case, your photos are just beautiful! You also had quite a fright with your cat getting into the bathroom! I'm glad you were there to prevent what might have been a tragic outcome. 

Yep, as the others have said, sure does seem like you've got a male bird now. Perhaps you could call him Sephoro


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Beans,
> 
> Yep, as the others have said, sure does seem like you've got a male bird now. *Perhaps you could call him Sephoro*


Good suggestion Brad.
That's what I did when I found Malia nesting with Sadie.  I just changed the name to Malio, rather than try to rename him. They are now happily tending to two 'fake' eggs.  

When I first saw Malio, I was sure he was a female & of course Mikko popped into my head. I thought, how cute would it be to have two white Old Dutch Capuchine babies.  
Oh well, everything worked out just fine.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

How's Sephora doing...are things going ok with her or did you decide to give her away to someone else afterall?

Looking forward to hearing back.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Beans,*

Yes, I, too, sure hope (Mr.) Sephora(s) is doing OK. And, as everyone has said, sure sounds like you have a male!

Mr. Squeaks lives with 4 cats. If you would like to read about his adventures, I posted his story in the Pigeon Stories section. There is a Part I & II, since a post will only take so many words...

Do post some more pictures and let us know how he is doing!


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Mr. Sephora/o*

Hi Brad and All!

Haven't been back here in several weeks so decided to post an update. 

All is very well. We still have Mr. Sephora/o  in the large dog crate in the spare bedroom. Didn't hear any responses to my flyer posted at the local Agway or from my call to the local avian vet.

I put him in the master bathroom twice a week; he still struts and vocalizes in front of the mirror; we get a kick out of watching him.

He's still very afraid of us, but of course will let me pick him up eventually without harming me. If I tried to pick up one of my parrots I'd lose a finger, but I know Sephora/o doesn't use his beak for that purpose.

We've been offering him pigeon mix, oats and groats, black sunflower, sesame seeds, lentils, brown rice and corn. He seems to "wing" (toss around) just about everything but the pigeon mix (the least expensive stuff!). His weight appears good so I guess he's eating enough. I also let him out of the cage for a few hours on occasion and put him on a flat surface near the window. Several hours later when I check on him he's still in the same spot.

I try to put him on my arm once in awhile and then "drop" it quickly to get him to flap his wings for exercise, since he's not flying around the room on his own when he gets a chance. He seems to enjoy this.

That's all the news from here. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update on your most HANDSOME pij! 

Do you give him grit? Sounds like all is going well. He isn't a strong flyer so you probably aren't going to see him doing a lot - at least that's what people who have fantails say. I love Fans but Mr. Squeaks and my 4 cats are it for now...

How are the other animals dealing with him? Does he get a chance to see them from his cage?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 


It's good to hear from you finally! I was getting worried that we would never hear back 

Sounds like a good update on Sephora/o and I'm glad that you still have the pigeon. Have you been able to find an actual pigeon mix and are those seeds you mentioned the only ones you are feeding him? As well as grit that Shi recommended, you should see about giving some avian vitamins a couple times a week. Apple cider vinegar in the water a few times a week as well is very beneficial.

When the bird is out of his cage, he would probably be "helicoptering". This is just a term for when pigeons fly but don't really go anywhere. They'll flap hard, and just get a few inches off the ground, twirling in circles as they go. This is a form of exercise too for them and the less flighty breeds will do this especially. He might be doing this when you're not watching

I'm really glad to hear from you and that Sephora/o is doing well. Keep us updated as time permits


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Mr. Sephora/o*

Yes, I forgot to mention the grit. We have it available for him; there are five bowls along the side of the cage including the water bowl. I bought avian vitamins when he first arrived but forgot about them! I will put them to use now.

The cage is in a spare bedroom where the door is closed, so the cats don't get to see him nor he them. The cats are WAY too interested so I think it's best this way.

Today he was out for about five hours, on a flat surface in front of the window. He really seems to enjoy this spot so I'll see that he gets put there more often. 

I just wish I knew where the heck he came from. It's a mystery. But he has a good home here in any case. I'll pick up some apple cider vinegar also. Thanks for all the tips. I don't have any new pictures but will post any I take in the future.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pigeon Mix*

Forgot to mention that I did find a pigeon mix at the local Agway and that's what I've been feeding. They had three or four different blends, but I started off with economy mix, since the others were for breeding or performance and I didn't think that applied here. They also carry pigeon grit; I had to buy a 50 pound bag, which I suspect will last a LONG time for one pigeon!


----------

